# a few of my pet litters - lots of pictures sorry



## meece (Jan 27, 2011)

My first litter




































Next one























































My newest and biggest litter, very excited to see what they turn out to look like


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Very cute :love1


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I love the golden tummy!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice and shiny golden belly!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Is that a little tricolor I see in the fourth pic? A blue tricolor?! Is it! Is it?!

If it is, that's SO cool.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, such pretty babes-Congrats!


----------



## meece (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't think so sorry Moustress!

Thanks everyone, I love them all


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Never apologize for posting lost of pictures... We love 'em! You should try entering September's Photo Competition!


----------



## Victoria (Aug 27, 2011)

Wonderful babies and we love pictures, I sit and drool over them all night lol - Vicki


----------



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

:shock:   Beautifull!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

I love the tri colors  I have 17 babies right now. I wish mine turned out like yours,


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Gr-Can't believe you are getting blue and decent colored tan in your pet litters! I WANT!


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

OMG the one with the little white nose blaze :love1. So adorable!


----------

